

iframe, you are dead to me - coderdude
http://www.joshondesign.com/2012/03/07/iframe-you-are-dead-to-me/

======
paulhauggis
When ajax supports POST file uploads, I might consider the extinction of
iframe.

~~~
jamroom
Exactly - this is currently the only reason we still use iframes in any
capacity.

~~~
k4st
And WYSIWYG editing.

~~~
underwater
Are you talking about document.designMode? You can enable contentEditable on
any element to enable editing for subset of the document.

------
Jbudone
Lol, amusing post.. But in all seriousness the iFrame is incredibly useful
when developing Comet-based webapps

------
dannyc
I had never used iframes until I switched jobs and was tasked with upgrading a
legacy application with literally hundreds of lines of javascript on many of
the html pages- frequently set to run on onload(). Because a full rewrite was
not an option- iframe came to be my salvation. Ajax just wouldn't have cut in
this scenario.

------
saurik
The very feature/bug that this post culminates with is actually the very
reason why iframes on iOS have become an invaluable and seemingly
irreplaceable tool in my architecture. It is the lack of cross-site
uncooperative content resizing that has kept a lot of my stuff confined to
iOS.

------
projectedoptics
Sounds like he has more of an issue with how iframes are implemented on
various platforms than with iframes themselves.

Up until recently I had a similar issue with position fixed on mobile devices.

------
Domenic_S
Database connection, you are dead to me.

------
Urgo
iOS, you are dead to me

